# auswahl verschieben



## woaskoan (12. April 2004)

hallo leute!

ich habe zwar das forum durgestöbert, habe aber leidernichts passendes gefunden! ich bin hier ziemlich neu und habe ein problem!

ich habe eine auswahl und ich soll die selbe auswahl 160 pixel nach rechts verschieben! wie funktioniert das?

wenn ich die auswahl mit der mausrüberschiebe bekomme ich nie genau 160 pixel!

thx schon mal im voraus!


----------



## Onkel Jürgen (12. April 2004)

*Push it, baby!*

Also,
mit Hilfe der Info-Palette und der Shift-Taste dürfte das aber machbar sein:

- Du blendest die Informationspalette ein, zu finden in der Menüleiste unter >Fenster >Informationen
- Du klickst auf den kleinen Kreis mit dem schwarzen Dreieck oben rechts in der Palette, um die Palettenoptionen aufzurufen.
- Du stellst in dem sich öffnenden Dialogfeld die Maßeinheit auf Pixel

So. Nun hammasauchbald: 
- Mit einem Auswahlwerkzeug Deiner Wahl klickst Du in Deine aktive Auswahl und hältst die Maustaste gedrückt.
- Dann hälst Du die Shift-Taste gedrückt - Deine Bewegung der Auswahlumgrenzung ist nun in horizontal- bzw. vertikalrichtung eingeschränkt.
- Und nun schiebst Du das ganze dahin wo Du willst, während Du in der Informationspalette unter  angezeigt bekommst, um welche Distanz Du Dich bewegt hast. Pixelgenau.


----------

